# FREE HOP RHIZOMES YAY!



## hoppy2B (14/6/16)

Hi folks,

I have to give away 5 rhizomes of the variety known as Cluster, (collected yesterday). These are the tall variety, not the dwarf variety. I am just intending to give them away as one bundle. First person to message me can have them. You must pick them up from Henley Beach S.A.; I will *NOT *be mailing these out. 

This hop is excellent for lagers and wheat beers. It produces long tight cones, and can provide multiple pickings during the season.

Cheers.


----------



## hoppy2B (14/6/16)

Quick update. The rhizomes have been claimed. Cheers.


----------

